# Very weird physical symptoms. Is this DP?



## taylorblack (Dec 8, 2013)

Hello all! I'm new here. I got what I believe is DP from a panic attack from smoking weed almost a year ago. I took 2 hits from a bong, and immediately felt completely different. I was at a friends house, and I knew right away that I had to leave. I was unbelievably scared, and i was thinking a million different thoughts per minute. I tried to fall asleep, just because i wanted it to end. I woke up this next morning, and everything was different. The thing that i noticed immediately was my vision was different. I perceived everything differently. I really don't know how to describe it. Also, the first couple weeks of this, I had a pretty constant headache. Just a lot of pressure in my head. After researching DP i've found that this is pretty common. Also, within maybe the first 2 or 3 months, there were 2 different times would I couldn't sleep for a few nights. The first night I couldn't fall asleep until very late, getting only about 3 hours, and then the next 3 nights I wouldn't sleep at all. I would lay down and try to sleep, but couldn't do it. I took sleeping pills and that wouldn't do it either. It wasn't until I went to an acupuncturist that I could get to sleep. This was about 6 months ago, and I have not had any sleeping problems since.

I am pretty sure that this is DP, but I am a bit on the fence about it, because of the nature of some of my symptoms. Some of the symptoms I read of people having very often, and some i see very rarely or never at all. 
I have pretty much all of the common emotional symptoms. Pretty constant depression, and all of these existential thoughts.

When I first got this, before I knew what it was, i thought that at some point I would for sure go crazy. I thought that the condition would drive me into schizophrenia or psychosis. I was constantly thinking about the condition, but this has gotten slightly better. My vision is very different. I have static vision in the dark, and slight visual snow. Objects just don't look as sharp as they used to. Things seem to bounce around in my vision.

This gif kind of shows the way that I see things -> http://giphy.com/gifs/WqwXEwOfMNqPC

Now here are some of my *weirder symptoms*. My ears have been ringing. Constantly. But I can only notice it when in a silent room, and its very loud and consistent. Along with this, my ears don't pop. When I drive down hills they just become very congested, and I feel a lot of pressure in my inner ear, and they become less congested after a while.

And this is what I think is my *weirdest symptom*- Whenever I am positioned upside down, or bend over with my head low, blood rushes to my head almost instantly, and I get a terrible headache. I know that its normal for the blood to rush to your head when upside down, but for me it is almost instantly, and way more intense. It never used to be like this. Also, I can feel my pulse in my neck and temple region, and in the back of my head, way more than i ever did before.

I have not told anyone about my condition. For numerous reasons, I haven't told my family, or a doctor, or anyone about this, and this is my first time ever confiding this with anyone else.
I have a few questions. I am just wondering if you think this is DP? The fact that I got it from a marijuana induced panic attack leads me to believe that it is, since this seems to be a very common trigger for other sufferers. I was also wondering if anyone has heard of any of these strange symptoms that I'm having? Any advice on steps I can take to end this? It seems very permanent to me, which scares me. Any input is appreciated!!


----------



## YouMust (May 5, 2014)

Have you noticed any situations or times where the vision/perception seems to be better? If so, did you feel less stressed?
Is your vision only like the gif, or is that on top of the normal dp/dr visual perception?
What do you mean by snow? I know I see it too in the dark, but i think I've always seen it, even before my dp started.
It is important to go see a doctor to see if he/she can do something to help you.

The ringing is likely something called Tinnitus. I'm not quite sure if you're only supposed to hear it when in a silent room, but a constant ringing is called like that (you'd also like to talk to a doctor about it).

I found specially interesting the gif like vision. Would you mind explaining it better, if you can?


----------



## MissySS1 (Jan 12, 2014)

I really think that this is DP... I have felt some of this, but DP is different for everyone... Hope you start feeling better!


----------

